# Winters Here - Grab Bulk Melanotan!



## TwisT (Oct 13, 2011)

*WINTER IS HERE!*
Or almost here for most people.

So what better time to stock up on some *Melanotan II*!




*Sale Price: $89.99*
*Compared at: $179.99*

Deal not good enough?
Shoot me a PM and I'll hook you up with an *additional discount code!*

Quality Service. Quality Products.
*EXTREMEPEPTIDE.COM*​


----------



## booze (Oct 15, 2011)

good deal. spewing i just placed an order 10 days ago. oh well, here we go again lol
ps when does the offer expire?


----------



## TwisT (Oct 15, 2011)

booze said:


> good deal. spewing i just placed an order 10 days ago. oh well, here we go again lol
> ps when does the offer expire?



Neverrrr!


----------

